# [AsR] Minato Imai - Pyraminx single: 1.93 (April Fools')



## Robert-Y (Apr 1, 2015)

Done at Tokyo Pyraminx Open 2015.

Scramble: R' B' R' U L U' L' B R U' R l' r'

I just tried it and got 1.75 (stackmatted). This is by far the easiest official scramble I've ever come across.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 1, 2015)

wow, easiest solution I've ever seen. but still gj!


----------



## DanpHan (Apr 2, 2015)

Amazing! So much better than Yohei Oka!


----------



## Carbon (Apr 2, 2015)

jeez, that was easy, i got a 1.00


----------



## biscuit (Apr 2, 2015)

What method is this a good scramble for? I don't see anything good for key hole (the only method I solve)


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 2, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> Amazing! So much better than Yohei Oka!



Lol, they do look alike don't they!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 2, 2015)

Why does it seem to be recorded as 1
80?


----------



## EMI (Apr 2, 2015)

biscuit said:


> What method is this a good scramble for? I don't see anything good for key hole (the only method I solve)



What? Try U as your first move...


----------



## Randomno (Apr 2, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Why does it seem to be recorded as 1
> 80?



It's not. You must have read the wrong name or something.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 2, 2015)

Um...https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011IMAI01


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Wait I just realised that Yohei Oka got a 1.93... what's going on



Someone doesn't get a joke


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 2, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Someone doesn't get a joke



Yeah if there is a joke I didn't get it.

And I just realised Yohei Oka's 1.93 wasn't done at the same comp. I am so dumb


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Yeah if there is a joke I didn't get it.
> 
> And I just realised Yohei Oka's 1.93 wasn't done at the same comp. I am so dumb



check the date


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 2, 2015)

Sorry but I still don't understand why the solve is 1.93 in the video but 1.80 on the wca website.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 2, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Sorry but I still don't understand why the solve is 1.93 in the video but 1.80 on the wca website.



hehe.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 2, 2015)

Randomno said:


> It's not. You must have read the wrong name or something.


It does seem to be wrong.

Edit: oh.. I am stupid.


----------



## lejitcuber (Apr 3, 2015)

Look at his picture on his profile and you can see it was done on the right of a desk not the left so it was in a different circumstance he got the 1.80.


----------



## PJKCuber (Apr 3, 2015)

I knew it ....


----------

